# My new diy target !!!!



## Wondermutt (Aug 15, 2012)

Good idea. Thanks for sharing


----------



## bust'em1 (May 2, 2009)

nice job!


----------



## webrx (Feb 17, 2013)

nice job, how does that facing material hold up?

Dave


----------



## Team DD (Feb 23, 2013)

where did you purchase the silk fence material? Also, what did you put on the backside of the target.


----------



## bowabuk (Jul 9, 2012)

Team DD said:


> where did you purchase the silk fence material? Also, what did you put on the backside of the target.


I got the silk fence at work it was jus laying around and on the backside i put silk fence also!!!! I have shot at it alot since i posted this thread and it works great !!! any more questions you can pm me !!! thanks


----------



## BigBore56 (Mar 30, 2009)

It's actually SILT fence material, used on construction sites to stop washouts. On a big site, you would find thousands of feet strung between wood lathe. When a construction project is complete, the landscapers move in, plant grass, and remove the silt fence. It is then thrown away.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

nice


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

there ya go, looks cool to me


----------



## bowabuk (Jul 9, 2012)

BigBore56 said:


> It's actually SILT fence material, used on construction sites to stop washouts. On a big site, you would find thousands of feet strung between wood lathe. When a construction project is complete, the landscapers move in, plant grass, and remove the silt fence. It is then thrown away.


Us coal mountain hillbillys call it silk fence hahaha !!!


----------



## bowabuk (Jul 9, 2012)

BigBore56 said:


> It's actually SILT fence material, used on construction sites to stop washouts. On a big site, you would find thousands of feet strung between wood lathe. When a construction project is complete, the landscapers move in, plant grass, and remove the silt fence. It is then thrown away.


Us coal mountain hillbillys call it silk fence hahaha !!!


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

So you only used the "silt fence" material on both sides. No chicken wire?
It looks like the target is flat faced so I am guessing you are not stuffing it too much.
At 16" deep have you had any penetration completely through the target?
I like what you did!


----------



## MikeWVhunter (Jul 22, 2007)

I like this, my bought target is just about gone. I think this will be a good project to do before the weather breaks. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Widgeonator (Feb 8, 2013)

lc12 said:


> So you only used the "silt fence" material on both sides. No chicken wire?
> It looks like the target is flat faced so I am guessing you are not stuffing it too much.
> At 16" deep have you had any penetration completely through the target?
> I like what you did!


I'm curious as well to an answer for his question. Great looking target, probably best DIY I've seen!


----------



## bowabuk (Jul 9, 2012)

lc12 said:


> So you only used the "silt fence" material on both sides. No chicken wire?
> It looks like the target is flat faced so I am guessing you are not stuffing it too much.
> At 16" deep have you had any penetration completely through the target?
> I like what you did!


I didnt use any chicken wire but would work good id say... I jus put some black plastic on first then stapled the silk fence on tight over the plastic i figured this would help with bulging and making it last longer and for stuffing the clothes i didnt stuff them too tight i jus preseed on them as i stuffed them in... and im only getting bout 4 to 5" penetration on average!!! It works really good !!! I havent shot a xbow in it yet but i think it will be no problem either and the best part is if u shoot a spot up all u got do is move clothes around in that spot and its like new again !!!!


----------



## bowabuk (Jul 9, 2012)

ttt


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## bowabuk (Jul 9, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Muzzy61 (Oct 22, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## bowabuk (Jul 9, 2012)

ttt


----------



## bowabuk (Jul 9, 2012)

ttt


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

How is the fabric holding up?


----------



## bowabuk (Jul 9, 2012)

aread said:


> How is the fabric holding up?


Holding up real good !!!


----------



## bowabuk (Jul 9, 2012)

Muzzy61 said:


> Very nice.


Thanks !!


----------



## redbone311 (Sep 6, 2010)

good idea - thanks


----------



## bowabuk (Jul 9, 2012)

Bump


----------

